# Excision of Gastrocutaneous Fistula



## mmelcam (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what code I would use for an excision of a gastrocutaneous fistula?


----------



## DLS5697 (May 18, 2010)

43870


----------



## Anita Johnson (Jul 24, 2012)

*Fistula*

Why not 43880?


----------



## AliciaFahlsing (Sep 4, 2018)

*43880*

Because that's a fistula between the stomach and colon - not the stomach and skin


----------

